# Uon TV FTA Ch. - starting July 05 on IA5 / Telstar 5...



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Saw it first at Sadoun's ( http://sadoun.com - Site, http://sadoun.net/index.php - Forum), but here is the info:

http://www.uontv.com/

"What is UonTV? "aka YOU ON"

UonTV puts YOU ON TV !!! UonTV is a revolutionary new television channel that lets YOU be the TV programmer. For as little as $20, YOU can broadcast your video via satellite to millions of potential viewers, customers, and friends throughout the US. With UonTV, every little league game, barmitsfa, wedding, frat party, auction, or vacation video can be a televised event!

How does it work? 
Up until now, only big corporations could afford to transmit their TV channels via satellite for reception by cable headends or direct-broadcast-satellite (DBS) viewers. However, by using the latest digital video broadcast (DVB) technology, UonTV can be transmitted for a fraction of the previous uplink cost and received on a satellite dish and set-top receiver costing less then $150. Millions of households worldwide currently receive their TV programming through DVB satellite broadcasts, and millions of people in the US already view religious, ethnic and news programs using the DVB system.

Thank you UonTV for considering Sadoun Satellite Sales as a main satellite TV equipment supplier for your upcoming TV station."

.........

Can't wait to see them on IA5 in July...!
But meanwhile i visited the site.. and even watched their TV Live there.. .. it's pretty good actually and could be seen in a Full Screen mode as well


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Can you say "World Music Videos"?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

World Music Videos


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I wonder what UonTV will show during the inevitable unsold time slots? Wouldn't it be cool if they took the New Abilities/Peoples Network approach of public domain movies and TV shows? That'd be a great way to get me watching!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

they got a forum there also by the way: http://www.hawaii411.net/uontv/


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

carload said:


> public domain movies and TV shows?


Carload

Where do you get these from? Is there a list of available public domain movies and TV shows?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We met with them at the Expo and will be doing a few shows with them. 

It's going to be fun.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sadoun,

You can get public domain movies and cartoons from the dollar bin at WalMart; almost all of them are (apparently) truly PD. There's a growing selection of movies and shorts to download from the Internet Archive (http://www.archive.org/details/movies); everything there is PD. There are various "PD" TV episode collections -- one example is here: http://www.deepdiscountdvd.com/dvd.cfm?itemID=VMG007002 .

But I've never found any single list of public domain movies. This site (http://www.pdimages.com/pdlist.htm) suggests it would be too big to compile. Several months ago, I borrowed a huge book, _The Film Superlist: 20,000 Motion Pictures in the Public Domain_ by Johnny Minus and William Storm Hale. It listed every major older film and attempted to cross-reference all relevant copyright renewals. But I discovered that even if you learn that a given film is in the public domain, that does you little good unless you can get a copy of it.

In short, PD DVDs are all around, and probably at a dollar store near you, but there is no master list of public domain material. Have fun!


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Carload

Thanks for the reply and the info. 

In fact I was at Wal Mart last night and saw a huge pile of DVDs for $1. All movies and shows from 30+ years or so. Bought myself a few episods of "The Three Stooges"One of my all time favorite comedy shows.. :lol: My kids like it also, so it is a nice family time laughing show.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - on UonTV .. i just saw Sadoun's advertising.. followed by Satelliteguys.us ads... 
Maybe DBSTalk should be next to advertise on there  .. 20 bucks i think.. isn't it


----------

